# Cwc/ Roadmaster/wf Front Struts



## mrg (Apr 13, 2016)

Looking for fork struts for a girls CWC built used on Roadmaster, Western Flyer etc. with the longer 6 IN.frame head, fork tube is around 7 1/4 in., need the struts with hard ware, top bolts (threaded into strut) & top bracket, I have the fork but depending on price I will buy fork also. Thanks


----------



## mrg (Apr 16, 2016)

anyone


----------



## mrg (Apr 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Apr 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Apr 26, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (May 10, 2016)

still looking!


----------



## mrg (Sep 17, 2016)

bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2016)

bump


----------

